# 32A timer switch for espresso machine



## heminui (Jan 24, 2009)

Does anybody know of a timer switch that can be used on a 32Amp point (commando socket) or some kind of relay switch that can be used for an espresso machine? I want to have my machine switch on 15 mins before I arrive at my shop- leaving it on all night seems a waste of power.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

James, I would recommend contacing a plumbing merchant for these as some spa pools use similar electrics and have timers. Creative thinking but worth a shot.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

We tend to advise our customers to leave their machines switched on. You will find that it takes much more power to heat it up from cold in the morning than it does to keep itself hot during the night.

Regards

Lee


----------



## TimStyles (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd agree with Lee - someone did a graph somewhere....


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh man I remember seeing a theory about that, I find it far fetched, wil have a look for the article

Chris


----------



## TimStyles (Jul 22, 2008)

Why would that be far-fetched?

http://coffeed.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2402


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

That thread was a little inconclusive, one guy said it showed about the same consumption.

Also from the scale point of view, leaving the water boiling all night will lead to more scale I think?

I'm not too sure, it's interesting, would love to see some accurate data

Chris


----------



## TimStyles (Jul 22, 2008)

Have another read of the thread in reference to scale.

Leaving the machine on 24/7 is the best solution for longevity. Timers on machines that turn the machine off 100% will cause a rapid build of scale. Turning the machine on and off will have the same results. - Terry Z


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Where very cold meets very hot you get a rapid build up of scale. You'll see this if you have ever had a small leak form your sight glass etc. You'll see a load of scale build up around the leak. So letting the water go cold over-night and then switching the element on in the morning you will find the element will attract scale much quicker. This has shown at work n- we have a customer with a 12 year old maching. Practically falling apart in every way. Just knackered! When I had to strip the boiler for inspection (Grrrr EHO) there was hardly any scale in the bouiler and around the element because the thing had never been switched off! (or very rarely).

On the other hand, I had a call to a restaurant whose element had gone open circuit. It was only 2 years old (I fitted it from new). The element was covered in scale as was the boiler! They use the machine for there evening service and have it switched off the rest of the time.

Bost these examples are in the same locality with soft water!

So, many arguments to leave it switched on!

Lee


----------



## jenny_adams (Mar 5, 2009)

I've found this thread quite useful, thanks!


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Well this has certainly changed my mind a wee bit. New challenge is trying to persuade my boss to change his mind and try something rather counter-intuitive, maybe when we get the La Marzocco ey. Plus if its on all the time. When I get the espresso craving in the middle of the night *-)


----------

